# jib crane hoist swing boom planning and constructive advice



## babolottino (May 2, 2018)

for personal convenience of my garage garage. I would like to build a small jib crane with a revolving arm. of course a modest structure under hook height three meters arm length three meters brought five hundred kilograms to be bolted to a large concrete column of the building and to the floor. you have realization ideas' want to realize it in iron beams and bolts. some suggestions thanks for your attention

:confuso:





https://youtu.be/ZJ9Up5sQzxU


----------



## john_reese (May 4, 2018)

That is a pretty standard design for a wall hung jib.  The biggest questions are whether the wall or column can tolerate the horizontal forces generated and whether the fasteners used to attach the jib are adequately rated.  You may want to have a structural engineer look at this.


----------



## MRA (May 4, 2018)

I'd take the vertical right to the floor (as in first picture), which lessens the prying moment on the top rawl bolts / shield anchors.  At the top of the wall there won't be much weight holding the blocks together, and you could pull the wall apart.  I've cheated in the past using a lightweight structure for everyday lifting, and then propping the end of the jib on those occasions where I want to lift something heavy (obviously no swinging around then with a load in the air).  Even a wooden prop (4" fence post) will take a big moment off that top fastening.  

(And - I imagine it's obvious - but keep your loads as close to the ground as you can at all times, and when they do need to go up high, don't have anyone (incl you) underneath!)


----------



## babolottino (May 5, 2018)

thanks for your advice, I would like to build a structure of H beams the reinforced concrete pillar is 5 meters high, cross section 60 x 60 cm, I would like to build a jib swing crane at least 3 meters long under hook 3 meters reach at least 600 kg, at the extreme I would like to hook a stay with a diagonal rod to form a right-angled triangle, you would have pictures or drawings or else with measures of the sections of the profiles thanks sorry if I take advantage of your patience


----------



## john_reese (May 5, 2018)

Unless you know how the column is constructed and are capable of evaluating its strength, and the effects of the loads you will be applying, find a professional to do the evaluation.


----------



## DJP (May 5, 2018)

Or you can build it, load it to 3 times the max load and see if it breaks. That would be fun.


----------



## babolottino (May 7, 2018)

the reinforced concrete pillar is tall, 5 meters vertical height 55 x 55 cm square section, I do not have to load tons of cargo, I put a nominal weight of 600 kg, but in reality I do not think I will ever raise more than 300 kg, therefore it would be loaded in excess, I realize that the boom behaves like a cantilevered shelf bending to bending and cutting in the hinge that would be a constraining constraint like balcony lug I'm wrong? what do you say you would have pictures to take constructive inspiration or design with measures and section profiled to use, thanks for your attention


----------



## charlesfitton (May 7, 2018)

...or you could make an A-Frame to put under the boom when the loads are on the big side..


----------



## miglincit (May 7, 2018)

ad babolottino:

as John said:


john_reese said:


> Unless you know how the column is constructed and are capable of evaluating its strength, and the effects of the loads you will be applying, find a professional to do the evaluation.



If you do not understand how the forces and torques are applied to the different mounting points and to the joints of your construction get a professional. This is not something you just copy&paste from somewhere else.

E.g. the maximum load applied influences the size of the beam, whose dimension adds to the load... And if you also want to swing the arm, the mounting pins and joints will be stressed in different directions, as will be the concrete column (the dimension of the column is in no way usable to determine the applicable strength - there is too much variety in the material and embedded steel).

Thomas


----------



## ddmckee54 (May 7, 2018)

Not to be a legal or a safety weenie, but if you don't get some professional help in designing this thing you really need to consider your liability when building it.  Right now YOU may be the only one using this, but will that ALWAYS be the case?  What about if/when you move?  If you leave this thing behind intact and somebody else uses it then gets hurt, you or your family would most likely be held liable for the injuries and or damages.  Is it worth risking your/their future to save a couple of bucks now?

Don


----------



## DJP (May 7, 2018)

This fixed crane will have limited swing and hence flexibility. Perhaps the OP should reconsider and look at an engine hoist that is on wheels and can have multiple uses in a shop.

I am assuming that the requirement is to move bigger lathe chucks or to place heavy work pieces on a mill.

The design as proposed is much too limited, in my opinion.


----------



## Barnbikes (May 7, 2018)

I second the engine hoist idea. Most are 1 ton capacity. You will not believe how many ways you will find uses for it.


----------



## babolottino (May 8, 2018)

I ordered the material I think will arrive next week, however, I will attach photos of work for further corrections thanks for your intervention sorry if I stole precious time, however this device will use only me once built I will not install it in a public place but in my garage in the countryside that I am editing in the workshop and personal carpentry if you had photo drawings or participated suggestions, sorry again and thanks for the valuable suggestions


----------



## Buchanan (May 8, 2018)

If you are building a hoist to your own design , and not using a qualified engineer, then, when it is finished attach the greatest load you are prepared to risk, and lift it just off the ground in all positions of the jib. Then divide the load by a safety factor of 4 or more. Somebody here will know the acceptable factor, and clearly label the hoist for the reduced maximum load.  If your chain slips a little on the load you will get a jerk that will be considerably greater than the load. Hence the safety factor,  You may also crack your concrete pillar  when testing if you are to optimistic with your test load. Don't stand near the jib when testing!
Buchanan


----------



## babolottino (May 10, 2018)

thank you for your precious intervention, I have not yet begun construction, the iron load has not arrived, I expect to start work as soon as possible and post work progress photos, the horizontal crossbar is a 100mmm ipe of 3.60m long section the bolt of the hinge of the swivel arm is 25 mm the beam to be leaning and anchoring to the reinforced concrete column is a H HE beam from 100 mm 4 meters high, if you had other suggestions I gladly accept them thank you for your cooperation soon

http://www.oppo.it/tabelle/profilati_hea.htm

http://www.constructalia.com/italiano/recuperare_con_lacciaio/iv_tecniche_di_rinforzo_dei_pilastri



http://www.constructalia.com/italia...i_h_portanti_ad_ali_extra_larghe#.WvP1_9SLTDc


http://www.constructalia.com/repository/General Catalogues/AMLCE_ES_EN_IT.pdf


http://www.constructalia.com/italia.../he_heaa_hea_heb_hem_profili_h_ad_ali_larghe_


http://www.oppo.it/disegni/profilati_ipe.htm






http://www.oppo.it/tabelle/profilati_ipe.htm


----------



## TonyM (May 10, 2018)

https://www.gorbel.com/docs/default...9fe6a36eb6e608cbd72ff000019dfa3.pdf?sfvrsn=14

Worth a read then get professional advice. The best advice so far is to get an engine hoist. Making your own swing jib hoist is about as risky as it gets.


----------



## babolottino (May 11, 2018)

I have not yet started, I must get the material, however, thanks to the valuable suggestions, however I do not have to lift big loads I put as maximum capacity 500 kg, but I do not think that ever lift a load so heavy, it will be like a crane of what are built on the boats, a column a swivel crosspiece and a hoist with a diagonal tie rod to support the structure and the cantilever load, I do not know what is called in marine jargon a similar lifting frame, nothing mammoth to clarify, thanks again anyway if you have other advice, please, thank you

















https://publicqa.gorbel.com/images/default-source/wall-bracket-jib-cranes/wb10077096c36eb6e608cbd72ff000019dfa3.png?

sfvrsn=5


http://shweibos.com/wall-mounted-ji...for-sale-jib-crane-services-jib-best-creative
http://www.cisco-eagle.com/catalog/...lbs-cap-14-boom-length-44h-w-38-in-air-supply


----------



## Cogsy (May 11, 2018)

As others have said, the column you are attaching this thing to is the dangerous unknown. You are going to be apply serious amounts of torque to it, opposite to it's direction of strength. Here in Australia a couple of years ago, a boy around 10 years old was almost killed, and had both his hands severed, when he grabbed on to the ring of his basketball hoop attached to the brick wall of the garage at his home. Although the wall could hold the roof up and withstand demanding weather effects, the rotational moment applied to it just from this small boy was enough to make the whole thing collapse on top of him. I know your column is concrete not brick, but 500kg at the end of a 3m+ lever is an incredible amount of torque.


----------



## babolottino (May 12, 2018)

the column is 5 meters high and has a square section of 55 x 55 cm, from the ceiling above it comes out if reworking iron diameter twenty-two millimeters, I repeat I put 500 kg as maximum capacity, but in reality I will never again lift more than a couple of quintals, however I have not built anything yet, I have some material beams and other materials I believe will deliver them next week, however if you had other information I invite you to participate, thanks again for the cooperation and valuable suggestions thanks




















https://www.gommonauti.it/ptopic370..._per_sollevamento_del_gommone.html&highlight=

https://www.gommonauti.it/ptopic397...ommone.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=10


----------



## DJP (May 12, 2018)

Copy an existing design used at a marina would be my suggestion. We had a mast crane at our yacht club that was copied from cranes used at other clubs. The design and testing were proven and you should look for the same.

If you can add cables to the wall support outside of the building that will help a lot.

Let us know how it turns out after your first stress test.


----------



## babolottino (May 14, 2018)

next week I think the beams will be delivered to me, I will take pictures during construction for any corrections thanks again for the right advice, a friend of mine advised me to add a pole with a wheel at the cantilevered end of the lame crane beam, what do you think of it as a solution? let me know thanks again


----------



## miglincit (May 14, 2018)

babolottino said:


> I have not yet started, I must get the material, however, thanks to the valuable suggestions, however I do not have to lift big loads I put as maximum capacity 500 kg, but I do not think that ever lift a load so heavy, it will be like a crane of what are built on the boats, a column a swivel crosspiece and a hoist with a diagonal tie rod to support the structure and the cantilever load, I do not know what is called in marine jargon a similar lifting frame, nothing mammoth to clarify, thanks again anyway if you have other advice, please, thank you


Your beam alone would weight about 50kg - this has to be added to any load you want to lift!
The blue crane has a counterweight and the white one a base which support the torques and forces applied due to the load - these are perfect different to what you want to build.



babolottino said:


> http://www.cisco-eagle.com/catalog/...lbs-cap-14-boom-length-44h-w-38-in-air-supply


There is a very important statement in this page:
* Any structure to which the Jib is mounted should be certified for this purpose by a registered structural engineer. *

Once again: if you cannot do the math and/or if you do not have the knowledge about static/mechanics get someone certified to do it for you.

Thomas


----------



## babolottino (May 15, 2018)

I clarified that I do not have to use this device in a company open to the public and I have no employees no workers who could be injured in case of failure, but the structure will use only me in a farm shed on a farm in my property therefore in case of accidents due to poor construction or improper use I will respond personally, so who causes his illness to cry himself, premesso this I must reiterate that the beams were not delivered, a friend of mine surveyor told me that the beam stressed bending could bear the weight of 570 kg
and the deformation in the center line goes up to 2 cm

if we are safe in operation at max the steel works at 1600 kg / cmq

an IPE 100 has a resistance module of 34 cmc

the maximum effort that it can sustain is 54400 kgxcm that is 544 kgxm

being the three meter long beam and the concentrated load

in the middle (in safety) the beam can support a maximum of 725 kg

for pharmaceutical refinements


<Http://www.oppo.it/calcoli/travi/trave_acc.php>


note well

in addition to the extent of the beam itself you must also reason

on the deformation of the beam, that is on how much it can annoy that
the beam is inflected when it is under load

with the 725 kg of which above the center line the beam is lowered a little more than 1 cm

as promised when I build the slewing jib crane I attach photos so that you can judge my work, thank you again for your kind availability and your precious time, excuse me if I bored you with my questions, thanks again for the precious suggestions thanks



http://www.metalworkingfun.com/showthread.php?tid=1299




http://lshapedgarage.blogspot.it/2014/05/milling-machine-setup.html
http://lh3.ggpht.com/-aA_sEp-J1wo/U2bnzGZIe-


I/AAAAAAAALPA/wWgScXh2kC4/s1600/IMG_6521%2525282%252529%25255B4%25255D.jpg


http://crane.fourbestgoal.site/homemade-shop-jib-crane/

https://cr4.globalspec.com/thread/70248/Wall-Mounted-Rotating-Jib-Crane













http://www.chegg.com/homework-help/...ist-load-weigh-300-lb-determinethe-re-q311614

http://crane.fourbestgoal.site/homemade-shop-jib-crane/


----------



## minh-thanh (May 15, 2018)

As I see, you have decided to do it, so I advise for you:
Be careful with it !


----------



## babolottino (May 16, 2018)

the last word is not said, the truck has not passed through the deliveries, if one is fatalist it believes in fatality

Se il destino è contro di noi... peggio per lui! If destiny is against us ... worse for him!

https://www.arcat.com/bim/divs/41-412200-gorbel.shtml

https://www.****************.com/threads/shop-jib-cranes-people-have-built.4373/

http://www.offroadfabnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9687&p=119270


----------



## babolottino (May 17, 2018)

today I got the H beams I'm preparing the fixing plates, I have to cut the beams to size, when I start to weld and to assemble the poster structure some photos, just to have your opinion, you were so kind to provide me with all those useful advice, in my part is said four ochhi see better than two, thanks again for the valuable advice and suggestions thank you


----------



## babolottino (May 20, 2018)

some illustrative photos I hope clear an image in my opinion better than a hundred words


----------



## babolottino (May 20, 2018)

I am setting the beams, when I go ahead with the work I will put if you please other images to testify the progress of the work and have your very welcome opinion and opinion thanks again


next week, I begin to weld the various components and to assemble the device, I'll keep you informed of course, thanks again for the valuable advice thanks again.


----------



## babolottino (May 24, 2018)

I'm bashing the rafters, I hope Saturday to finish welding and bolting the jib crane to the reinforced concrete column, if you notice errors or believe that it should make changes or corrections I invite you to correct me and criticize my work thanks, as a diagonal tow strap a large chain and a screw turner. what do you think? Thanks for the attention


----------



## TonyM (May 25, 2018)

Hi Babolottino. I admire anyone who wants to try and achieve something for themselves but not if that means unnecessary risk. I am writing this with the best of intention but I suspect you have very limited resources and little or no training. 
My advice on lifting equipment has been to use expert advice which in fairness you have tried on this site.  However there are no engineers on this or any other site capable of helping you design lifting equipment just from your descriptions and a few photos.  Advice that you are going to ignore anyway because as you say it is only your own risk. I am not sure how you will guarantee that but you will do this regardless. 
So in the interest of reducing the risk to yourself and any unsuspecting persons in the future I have one final piece of advice. 
Before you go any further  you really should practice welding and learn what is a good or bad weld. Learn about techniques, penetration and weld preparation. Then practice, practice and practice some more. When you are confident that you can weld correctly then revisit this project. Grind out the welds you have done so far, prep everything correctly and weld it all up.  
That will not make this project safe but it will be one less risk.


----------



## babolottino (May 25, 2018)

I have to redo the welds I know, I have to lift the beam to H and bolted to the column in reinforced concrete, however, thanks to I put photos work in progress for any corrections thanks for the report, photo to witness the progress of work thanks again


----------



## bazmak (May 25, 2018)

Its a simple thing to supply a simple line diagram/schematic of your setup with max load shown
at the extreme end of the horizontal for max moment force. He will then size the sections as min.
You of course are over engineering,which is more expensive and unpredictable. Lifting equipment
even in the home workshop should be tested AND CERTIFIED which is easier with the structural calcs


----------



## django (May 26, 2018)

If you have concrete pillar in a vertically compressed situation the last thing you want to do is apply a horizontal force to it. If you floor is of good substantial concrete construction it would be better to bolt a commercially available unit like this to that. But as stated time and time again in this post seek professional advice because if it fails when you are using the equipment you won't be able to stop it.


----------



## ksor (May 26, 2018)

I made it with the motor mounted to the wall (you have to mount it to the "tower" because of the "swing-facility") and a "cat" with 2 pulleys to get a little more height under the hook.:

More details here in danish but you can Google Translate to the right just under the menu line - choose whatever language you like in the combobox:

https://kelds.weebly.com/loslashbekran.html


----------



## babolottino (May 26, 2018)

work in progress, where I was wrong in your opinion?


----------



## babolottino (May 26, 2018)

Ho inserito delle barre a forma di L per proteggere gli angoli del pilastro


----------



## tobyw (May 26, 2018)

Now that you are finished  I would like to have seen the puzzle posed in terms of what you want to move, where you want it to go, and what is in the way. If heavy objects or extended lengths are needed, you could attach an A-frame of any capacity and rolling on casters, to the end of your horizontal beam. Proper rolling supports could be used in numerous configurations on either side of the load and should eliminate the leverage forces from your wall.  All should be obvious after you use it a few times.

Thanks for posing the question. It prompted some stability mods for my 2-T engine crane which can be unstable when boom is extended. BTW, pallet jack wheels and Harbor Freight floor jack parts lend themselves to this sort of thing with prices approaching $1/lb.


----------



## DJP (May 26, 2018)

Consider changing the light duty turnbuckle for a marine version with forked ends and clevis pins that are retained with cotter pins. I have seen the light duty turn buckles fail as they are intended for clothes drying lines.


----------



## bazmak (May 26, 2018)

I dont think you have listened to anyones advice.Yes you have overengineered and it SHOULD be ok
However professional calcs at the start would have given you peace of mind,legal liability in the event of 
an accident and would probably have been cheaper.You should still have it tested and certified by a professional


----------



## Cogsy (May 26, 2018)

I like it better than what I thought you were constructing - I thought from some of the drawings you were bolting the entire upper structure to the pillar rather than attaching a full length H beam to floor. So I would agree, it looks as it will probably stand up to the forces you need it to. I still don't think I'd have the courage to install/use it myself, though I wish you the very best of luck!


----------



## kwoodhands (May 26, 2018)

babolottino said:


> I have not yet started, I must get the material, however, thanks to the valuable suggestions, however I do not have to lift big loads I put as maximum capacity 500 kg, but I do not think that ever lift a load so heavy, it will be like a crane of what are built on the boats, a column a swivel crosspiece and a hoist with a diagonal tie rod to support the structure and the cantilever load, I do not know what is called in marine jargon a similar lifting frame, nothing mammoth to clarify, thanks again anyway if you have other advice, please, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your design will work. I would have the cable angle steeper. Make the column higher so the cable is more than 45°. The column itself 8" square I assume is good for much more weight than you could get into a garage. I do not see a dimension for the lift arm, appears to be at least 6" high. Plenty strong. The last pic appears to be a solid member of round stock, other pics  appear to be a cable.  Either will do.
As long as the 5/8" plate is anchored well on the top , no danger of tipping over. 

mike


----------



## minh-thanh (May 27, 2018)

Some of my opinions, may be wrong......


----------



## babolottino (May 27, 2018)

thanks again for the collaboration and valuable advice, at some point I did not think I could mount the arm, I had many difficulties especially when I had to hook the chain and put everything to the level, one thing is to do it on the ground one thing is to do it only 3 meters high with a scaffold scaffolding unstable, I do not think that I will lift more than 200 kg, I have not yet lifted any load, if you believe should strengthen or make up for some error, I invite you to criticize my work thanks to the security first of all thanks again


----------



## tigemcewen (May 27, 2018)

Built one in my farm shop in late 70S after a trip to the states and visit  to the Allis Chalmers marine factory in the quad cities area . Have not been back there since but they had them all around the factory . Mine mainly used over a pit for changing car engines ,Works a treat!


----------



## babolottino (May 27, 2018)

you would have a picture, just to make a comparison maybe to improve mine, I have not had time to test it I'm exhausted by fatigue, I did everything alone, I think 300 kg I can raise them safely, what do you say?


----------



## DJP (May 27, 2018)

Before you test with a load that is a few inches off the ground I would change the chain hardware that you have selected. Shackles instead of quick links and the chain needs to be attached at both ends just in case the turnbuckle parts. The turnbuckle can take up slack but the slack may save you from injury if the chain has to take all of the load.

Just one more thought for your consideration.


----------



## babolottino (May 28, 2018)

right observation, thanks for the valuable suggestion, unfortunately in hardware stores in the area where I live there is not a great variety of products so I should order them, with very long delivery times, maybe I should go to some accessories store for boats and boating that are more provided, however thanks for the report, if you find other faults or you would have other valuable suggestions I invite you to write and to point out to them thanks again, you have been very valuable with your suggestions. thank you for your attention and your precious time


----------



## ShopShoe (May 28, 2018)

I know well the hardware-store stocking problem when trying to build something at home. It seems all the places near me sell the same things and no variety, especially in quality.

In a lot of cases, at least in the USA, hardware stores and "home centers" sell hardware that is only suited for "utility" use, such as tightening up tension on swing gates or splicing together dog-run chains. Your idea to check marine suppliers sounds like a step up, but I would suggest looking at the products sold by full-fledged industrial suppliers and actually rated for lifting hardware use. I have had a cheap piece of hardware come apart in a horizontal machinery-moving situation and it was scary enough.

--ShopShoe


----------



## DJP (May 28, 2018)

Consider a source for load binding equipment used in the heavy trucking industry. A chain holding down a back-hoe on a flat bed would do the job well for your jib crane. A farm supply store would also have what you need. Even at a local big box hardware simply moving up in dimensions to heavier chain and shackles that can be locked with wire will help a lot. A lever action load tensioner can take up the slack in the chain while leaving the chain always fully connected at the ends for last resort safety. 

I think that you are now aware of my concern and will make the right choices.


----------



## miglincit (May 28, 2018)

DJP said:


> I think that you are now aware of my concern and will make the right choices.


I do not think so - what type of chain would he buy?
Without doing a minimum of calculation he would get the perfect wrong one.
Defining the maximum load is not sufficient!

I only hope, that he and nobody else will get injured.....

Thomas


----------



## TonyM (May 28, 2018)

miglincit said:


> I do not think so - what type of chain would he buy?
> Without doing a minimum of calculation he would get the perfect wrong one.
> Defining the maximum load is not sufficient!
> 
> I only hope, that he and nobody else will get injured.....



I have to agree Thomas.  Has the OP or anyone else on here any idea what loads the chain is likely to see, especially at that angle.  I shudder when I see he has used a simple turnbuckle with a screw gap carabiner and what looks like a snap hook on the end to tension the chain.


----------



## itowbig (May 28, 2018)

turn buckle is a bad idea................better put a backup in there.......................


----------



## DJP (May 28, 2018)

miglincit said:


> I do not think so - what type of chain would he buy?
> Without doing a minimum of calculation he would get the perfect wrong one.
> Defining the maximum load is not sufficient!
> 
> ...


My ending comment was for the OP to take responsibility instead of asking for feedback. The chain and turnbuckle was the first thing that I noticed as a problem waiting to happen so I pointed it out. If the OP visits the right industrial supply shop he will at least be asked the right questions.


----------



## babolottino (May 29, 2018)

thanks friends of the right suggestions, thanks, unfortunately I had to use the materials that I found in the area, I live in a poor area with few resources, however I have a flat iron bar 50 mm x 10 mm thick 5 meters long, I could get a diagonal tie to be welded to the beam and on the hinge, I have to evaluate the thing well, however I have not tested the boom swing I did not have time but I will certainly consider your valuable suggestions I have to reassemble the scaffold scaffolding and evaluate the intervention to be done, thanks again I will let you know, if you notice any other "dangerous" error for my safety and my safety I invite you to csrivere, thanks again for your precious interventions thanks.


----------

